

Anyone using Lua to deploy web apps? - jgalvez

I would think C/Lua + Libevent is a kick-ass setup for the lightest and fastest web server ever made. I am considering using it for writing lightweight APIs, imagine if you could run many processes of a tiny API web server in the cheapest kind of EC2 slice.
======
fork
I have been using Lua for almost 2 years now for web applications. Speed has
never been an issue for my particular application (relatively small scale
online research) - and I've often just been using old fashioned CGI
technology.

My only negative comment about the experience would be that I tend to
accumulate some C extensions which take a little effort to deploy when you
move servers.

~~~
jgalvez
If I might ask, what C extensions are you using today?

~~~
fork
Mersenne Twister (lrandom) from <http://www.tecgraf.puc-rio.br/~lhf/ftp/lua/>.

I have previously also used a network library for SCGI, and some homegrown
code which I can't remember.

I should point out that I am planning to move away from Lua for my webapps so
that others can maintain them if that is needed. My plan is to use server-side
Javascript built on V8 (Google). I still prefer Lua - but Javascript
programmers are pretty easy to find.

